# honda gx120



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Anything is Possible...

Valve guides/ seals usually only cause smoke when 1st started, or after going back onto the throttle, after a long downhill, no throttle run...

A diagnostic tune up, 'n compression test might lead you to the Problem...


----------

